
A Cat Parasite May Be Controlling Our Minds - alexandros
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/insidenova/2010/06/t-gondii.html
======
s2r2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=789517> (the longest discussion on this
so far, I think)

